# 4 adults in family, 2 in coach, 2 in bedroom, 2 separate reservations?



## Ben (Sep 27, 2015)

As I try to make a reservation on line as one, finding I may need to make two reservations?

Any help would be appreciated?


----------



## Ryan (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes, you can't mix coach and sleeper on the same reservation.

Also be aware that the two ticketed in coach may not (should not) be allowed access to the room.


----------



## jebr (Sep 27, 2015)

One thing to note is that with an agent, if you're using a bedroom in day use only (as seats, not to sleep in) you can have four people ticketed in the bedroom. It's only when it's used as a sleeping accommodation that it is limited to a lower number of people


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 27, 2015)

Although the Family Room has 4 berths, note that 2 of them are less than 5 feet long!


----------



## Ryan (Sep 27, 2015)

jebr said:


> One thing to note is that with an agent, if you're using a bedroom in day use only (as seats, not to sleep in) you can have four people ticketed in the bedroom. It's only when it's used as a sleeping accommodation that it is limited to a lower number of people


This is an excellent idea.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 29, 2015)

Use an agent if it is for daytime (no sleeping) only. If that is the case, have the agent issue the tickets for the other two as "Open sleeper" which entitles them to use your room. If your trip involves overnight (i.e. you want the room set up so you can sleep that night, this is not permitted.

So, you are traveling from 8AM to 8PM. You are entitled to four people in a bedroom.

You are traveling from noon to 8AM, only two are allowed.

[Typo edit]


----------



## Ryan (Sep 29, 2015)

False. Non-Berth use has absolutely nothing to do with the duration or time of day.


----------



## me_little_me (Sep 30, 2015)

Ryan said:


> False. Non-Berth use has absolutely nothing to do with the duration or time of day.


I did it as an example as most no-berth use is daytime. Most overnight involves a berth use.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 30, 2015)

I'm not sure what part of "time of day doesn't matter" is difficult to comprehend. You could do the Empire Builder end to end with four in there if you so choose.


----------

